# tuve mi primera conversación en alemán



## krlosjcc

Buenas, recién ayer tuve mi primer conversación en aleman, pero no estoy seguro de como decir eso en Alemán jeje 

es correcto decir?
_*"ich habe mein erste Gespräch auf Deutsch geführt"
*_​
Vielen Danke!


----------



## Geviert

krlosjcc said:


> Buenas, recién ayer tuve mi primer conversación en aleman, pero no estoy seguro de como decir eso en Alemán jeje
> 
> es correcto decir?
> _*"ich habe mein erstes Gespräch auf Deutsch geführt"
> *_​
> Vielen Danke!




Suena elegante, pero me parece bien.


----------



## olaszinho

mi primer conversación en aleman!

Hola! No debería ser mi primerA conversación en alemán?

Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Certo Ola, si vede che Krlo si è sbagliato mentre scriveva. Capita.

Perdón, se ve que se ha equivocado.


----------



## krlosjcc

Gracias!

Cual es una forma mas mas coloquial de decirlo?

_*"ein Gespräch haben"

*_


----------



## Geviert

Ich habe zum ersten Mal auf Deutsch gesprochen.


----------



## Alemanita

krlosjcc said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Cual es una forma mas mas coloquial de decirlo?
> 
> _*"ein Gespräch haben"
> 
> *_


*
"Ich habe mich zum ersten Mal auf Deutsch unterhalten".* (Sich unterhalten implica que hablaron más de uno, una conversación hecha y derecha. Sprechen es hablar a secas, a veces yo también hablo, pero a solas, en el idoma que me salga ...)


----------

